# برنامج لحسابات انتقال الحرارة



## reus (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*ان شاء الله يعجبكم البرنامج

:7::7::7::7:

Download
*​


----------



## reus (29 نوفمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## mustafatel (29 نوفمبر 2011)

The link doesn't work


----------



## reus (30 نوفمبر 2011)

click in here


----------



## reus (1 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 ديسمبر 2011)

عطاءاتك قيمة 
ولكن لا نستطيع تنزيلها لذا نرجو رفع الملفات على الفورشيرد او الميديافاير
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## reus (2 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## reus (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## reus (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (11 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يحفظك الملف لا يحمل
ياليت تحاول رفعه


----------



## reus (12 ديسمبر 2011)

ok


----------



## يزيد الكسعي (12 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا يابشمهندس


----------



## reus (14 ديسمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## reus (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (15 ديسمبر 2011)

ضع رابطا سليما من فضلك


----------



## reus (16 ديسمبر 2011)

its good click in here


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (16 ديسمبر 2011)

من أدبيات نقل الروابط أن تجربها بنفسك أخي الكريم.

تطلب منا أن نضغط هنا وهنا ليست مربوطة برابط


----------



## reus (18 ديسمبر 2011)

ok je vais voir


----------



## reus (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## reus (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## ابريق999 (20 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
شكرا استاذي reus ولكن لدي سؤال في مادة انتقال الحراره ارجو المساعده

جاءت فقرة بهذا النمط
give a conclusion about the temperature distribution inside the body
علماً بان استناجات السؤال كانت كالتالي : 
F0= 104 and Tc=35.2 dalta T = .3 فما هو الجواب المناسب لذلك ارجو المساعدة ولك جزيل الشكر 
ودمت، والله يحفظك


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*أسم البرنامج من فضلكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اثر غياب الرابط المفعل بعد الطلب الملحاح أرجو أن يتكرم أحدكم بإعطائنا اسم البرنامج حتى نبحث عنه في الشبكة

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## reus (21 ديسمبر 2011)

ok


----------



## reus (23 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## ابريق999 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

Is my problemIs ؟


----------



## reus (26 ديسمبر 2011)

post your problem in a new thread my brother


----------



## reus (27 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## reus (28 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## reus (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## reus (1 يناير 2012)

your answers pleez


----------



## reus (3 يناير 2012)

*هل من آراء*


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (3 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك
الرابط لايعمل
نفع الله بك


----------



## reus (5 يناير 2012)

click in here


----------



## reus (6 يناير 2012)

your answers pleez


----------



## MHDWASEL (7 يناير 2012)

مشكور كتير 
لكن الملف ما عم ينحمل معنا يمكن بدو رافعة


----------



## reus (8 يناير 2012)

you're welcome, its good click in here


----------



## reus (9 يناير 2012)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## reus (10 يناير 2012)

*هل من آراء*


----------



## اميرة الفولاذ11 (10 يناير 2012)

شكراااااا


----------



## reus (11 يناير 2012)

you're welcome


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (11 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله بالجهود .. واتفق مع الاخوة برفع الملف على موقع آخر ... دمتم بخير*


----------



## reus (12 يناير 2012)

ok you're welcome


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (13 يناير 2012)

يا اخي reus اين ذلك


----------



## reus (14 يناير 2012)

click in here


----------



## reus (15 يناير 2012)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## reus (16 يناير 2012)

*هل من آراء*​


----------



## amarmon3m (16 يناير 2012)

reus قال:


> *هل من آراء*​


 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولا الرابط لا يعمل 
ثانيا :
its please not pleez


----------



## reus (17 يناير 2012)

ok


----------



## sabah80 (17 يناير 2012)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## reus (19 يناير 2012)

u' welcome


----------



## reus (20 يناير 2012)

your answers pleez


----------



## Eng. Magdi (20 يناير 2012)

الملف لايعمل ياغالي


----------



## reus (20 يناير 2012)

did you click in here


----------



## reus (21 يناير 2012)

هل من آراء


----------



## reus (22 يناير 2012)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## reus (23 يناير 2012)

*هل من آراء*


----------



## reus (24 يناير 2012)

you comments please


----------



## reus (25 يناير 2012)

*هل من آراء*​


----------



## reus (26 يناير 2012)

*please, your comments*


----------



## reus (27 يناير 2012)

please, your comments


----------



## reus (28 يناير 2012)

هل من آراء


----------



## reus (29 يناير 2012)

please, your comments


----------



## reus (30 يناير 2012)

*هل من آراء*


----------



## reus (31 يناير 2012)

*please, your comments*


----------



## reus (31 يناير 2012)

هل من آراء


----------



## reus (1 فبراير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم *


----------



## reus (2 فبراير 2012)

*please, your comments*


----------



## reus (3 فبراير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## تمارة الشيباني (3 فبراير 2012)

مشششششششششششكوووووووووووور اخي


----------



## reus (4 فبراير 2012)

ur welcome


----------



## reus (6 فبراير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## reus (7 فبراير 2012)

*please, your comments*​


----------

